# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  με το παραμικρο ...αυπνια

## vasilis1974

καλημερα στο φορουμ!!!!καλο μηνα...σας διαβαζω συνεχεια ..,σπανια γραφω, περνω σεροξατ χρονια ....κοντα 10 ! ενα τη μερα τον 20mg τιποτα αλλο,. προσπαθειες πολλες να τα κοψω αλλα δεν,,,, πεφτω αρκετα. το θεμα ειναι οτι με το παραμικρο στρες υπαρχει αυπνια...τωρα τελευταια, και κολαει το μυαλο στο ιδιο << θεμα>> οποιο και αν ειναι αυτο για αρκετες μερες....πως το ξεκολαν ρεεεεε ...:mad: καμια ιδεα :confused:....και κατι αλλο το seroxat μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση βοηθα,? η τζαμπα εχουμε κολησει... που μπορει να κανει κακο ?<< αιματολογικα ολα ο.κ παντως >>

----------


## boo

καηλεμερα και καλο μηνα

επαιρνα seroxat για καποιους μηνες αλλα προσωπικα δεν ειχα δει καμια προκοπη.μαλλον δε μου ταιριαξε.αλλα δε με ειχε πειραξει καπου.τωρα μετα απο χρονια χρησης δε ξερω αν εχει καποια παρενεργεια να σου πω.

με το στρες δεν ειναι λογικο να χανεις οσο ναναι τον υπνο σου?οταν ξαπλωνεις ας πουμε και το μυαλο σου τριγυρναει σε ενα εκατομυριο σκεψεις που σε απασχολουν πως να ηρεμησεις, να χαλαρωσεις και να κοιμηθεις?

εμενα αυτο που με βοηθουσε στο παρελθον ειναι εκεινη την ωρα που επεφτα για υπνο αντι να τρεχει το μυαλο μου απο δω και απο κει σκεφτομουν διαδικασιες ας πουμε τι θα ψωνισω αυριο, πως θα ηταν να παω διακοπες κλπ απλα και ηρεμα.δε σκεφτομουν το τι εγινε εκεινη την ημερα ωστε να πιεζομαι με οτι στρεσογονο εγινε.

εχεις δοκιμασει βαλεριανα?μπορει να σε βοηθησει.ειναι φυτικο, δεν επιβαρυνει τον οργανισμο και χαλαρωνει.
περα απο τη βαλεριανα σε φαρμακα τωρα βοηθαει και το αντικαταθλιπτικο remeron στον υπνο.σε 10 λεπτα κοιμασαι του καλου καιρου.αλλα αν δεν εχεις και καταθλιψη δεν νομιζω να στο εδιναν.δε ξερω
αυτο που κανω τωρα για να κοιμαμαι μετα απο ολα αυτα ειναι να παιρνω xanax για να χαλαρωνω και να κοιμαμαι αλλα δε το συνιστω γιατι πλεον εχω εθιστει και καλα να ειμαι δε με πιανει υπνος χωρις αυτο.

ξεκινα απο τα απλα.και ρωτα και το γιατρο σου

----------


## willowfairy

αιθεριο ελαιο λεβαντας ψεκαζουμε τα μαξιλαρια μας λιγο πριν τον υπνο και βοηθαει στην αυπνια
μπορουμε επισης να πιουμε λεβαντα σαν αφεψημα....

----------


## vasilis1974

αυτο το χanaχ το πηρα ... αλλα το φοβηθηκα για εθισμο και το εκανα περα ....και κανω την κουκουβαγια το βραδυ καποιες φορες ,, και την αλλη μερα κανονικα για δουλεια ....ευτυχως ειμαι απ του τυχερους σε αυτο τουλαχιστον ακομα.!!! anyway...θα δουμε ,

ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα....!

----------


## vasilis1974

willowfairy ....τα μονα που δε δοκιμασα ειναι τα φυτικα..{ αιθερια, αφεψηματα,κτλ} θα δοκιμασω να δω ...θα σασ πω αποτελεσματα..thanks

----------


## kutchunie

Και βαλεριάνα αφέψημα, σε στέλνει για υπνο κανένα 7ωρο.

----------


## willowfairy

> willowfairy ....τα μονα που δε δοκιμασα ειναι τα φυτικα..{ αιθερια, αφεψηματα,κτλ} θα δοκιμασω να δω ...θα σασ πω αποτελεσματα..thanks


να τα δοκιμασεις , κανουν δουλεια, επισης βαλεριανα απο το φαρμακειο (valmane) φυτικο !!!

----------


## kutchunie

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι από φαρμακείο. Εγώ παλιότερα αγόραζα από την λαϊκή από κάποιον που πουλούσε αρωματικά και μπαχαρικά και εφτιαχνα μόνη μου. Ούτε ένα ευρώ το σακουλάκι και με πήγαινε ένα τρίμηνο.

----------


## anxious4ever

> αιθεριο ελαιο λεβαντας ψεκαζουμε τα μαξιλαρια μας λιγο πριν τον υπνο και βοηθαει στην αυπνια
> μπορουμε επισης να πιουμε λεβαντα σαν αφεψημα....


χααχαχ! εδω δε μας πιανουν τα ζαναξ..με την λεβαντα θα κοιμηθουμε..χααχαχ
νταξ πλακα κανω..βοηθαει η αληθεια ειναι για χαλαρωση, αλλα αν υπαρχει εσωτερικη ενταση δυστυχως η λεβαντιτσα η αγαπημενη συνηθως δεν κανει τιποτα..

προφανως φιλε το σεροξατ πιστευω δεν εχει κατι αλλο να δωσει για να κανεις στρες..μιλα με τον γιατρο μηπως αλλαξεις φαρμακο..ή συμπληρωσει κ κατιτις αλλο παραπανω..
οταν παιρνουμε φαρμακο κ μετα απο καιρο κανουμε στρες, σημαινει οτι δεν μας καλυπτει αρκετα.
μπορει να θελει αυξηση δοσης.

----------


## koritsi83

Dokimase to Seroquel

----------


## dimitriseas

ξεκινα βαλεριανα απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα αλλα αποτελεσματα μετα απο 20 μερες μην περιμενεις την ιδια μερα...

----------

